# Porting CM7?



## patrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't ask why.

I'm really curious as to whether or not this is possible. Does anyone know anything about it?I really, _really_ think that this would be a lot of fun to do, I'm just a little clueless about starting.

Thanks!


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

Why would you want to? With all of the amazing ROMs being put out based on ICS why torture this beautiful phone with that old OS port?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Gingerbread on your Nexus?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't say I haven't though about it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> Gingerbread on your Nexus?


the 2 before this one had gingerbread...and one still does


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Cm7 wouldn't have any on-screen buttons...how would you use it?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

plus having to worry about the RIL issue


----------

